# Hoyt Replacement string



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a 2002 Hoyt Havotec and I need some new strings. What would you recommend?

Also, if I use anything other than Hoyt's strings, will it void my warrenty?

tas


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

I would recommend Winners Choice Strings. and no, they will not void your warranty.


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

i second the winners choice suggestion.


----------



## JP (Jul 3, 2003)

Waht's wrong with Hoyt factory strings?
Btw,who makes these?


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

The Hoyt strings aren't bad strings. I feel that the Winners Choice is simply a better string and cable set up. Hoyt uses D75 and they aren't in the business of building strings and cables in the way that WC is.


----------



## freyguy (Oct 29, 2002)

What, specifically, makes Newberry the superior string? I'm curious.


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: FACT'S*



MUZZYMAN said:


> *Personelly I have yet to take actual photo's to show the EXTRA QUALITY,CARE taking into each and every BERRY string further more I can not reveal trade secret's without the proper approval from wayne however feel free to contact him pesonally and he should have no problem explaining HIS method Wayne isn't in the market to out do anybody it's just a fact his tech work,quality,craftsmanship is just his way of building a string,I never said WINNER'S CHOICE wasn't any good it's a proven fact they have established themselve's amounge some top name's in the archery community yet where they STOP ... BERRY STRING'S BEGIN ,where they REFUSE to answer any question concerning certain aspect's of there METHOD Mr. Newberry will gladly explain step by step,THERE'S NO CHANCE OF winner's choice patenting any of there knot's those have been used decade's before this company came along...EMAIL WINNER'S CHOICE and begin asking question's concerning there method's and you will get a nice letter back explaining anything but the question's you asked concerning building tech's would you buy a bow if the company refused to tell you how they made the limbs?kinda like going to the local chevy dealership and the sale's rep refuses to allow you to pop the hood! *


How much money do you owe him Jerry Jones!


----------



## TENDERLOINS (Aug 11, 2003)

I have been shooting WINNERS CHOICE for year's and my shooting partner who own's a HOYT shop has also he transfered over to them BERRY string's and at first I laughed! I watched him installed these go through the breakin process and that weekend we went to a 3D event in our neck of the wood's we both shoot HOYT same draw,same poundage I have alway's out shot him for th 20 year's we have hunted and shot together half way through the event he was up 8 point's he kept complementing the string's and how the peep was exactly as he set it over a hundred shot's ago so I asked him to trade bow's guy's we are like brother's went to kindergarden in the same class to double dateing prom night so our setup's are basically the same except string's I shot 12 up on Gary and our score's went down when either of us used the bow with the WINNER'S CHOICE I'am hooked,convinced which of the two are the better string!we no loger shoot for trophy's ran out of room to put them over a decade ago ,if we win we donate them to the first kid we see with a bow,we dont compete for money as we found it less fun we do bet on who has to drive to the next event it's been along time since I drove


----------



## Newberry (Jul 7, 2002)

Heh, it does sound like Jerry is in to me for some $$ doesn't it Plainsman? 
Seriously, a good string is a good string- no voodoo involved, and there are a lot of folks out there making them. I'm just trying to make the kind of string I would personally want on my bow. 
I wish my strings would give me a few extra 12's on the old 3d course, but I'm destined to be a 280's man.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I just received my Berry string for my 2002 Cybertec this week and it is great! Very good quality built string! I havent had the time to get the bow shooting yet so I can get the string settled in, but hope to do that this weekend! And Wayne is a great guy to deal with! Allready ordered a setup for my Razortec as well!! Cant wait to get shooting!


----------



## awhitehair (May 21, 2003)

I just got a set of Prostrings and in just two days. I am very happy with his strings making Winners Choice quality strings for a lesser price. Stands behind his products. On my Alpine Stealth force I just put them on they shot great right away. 

I don't work for him and don't personally know the guy but I would buy strings from him again. He has a great personality and easy to get along with. 

Right now he has a promotional offer where if you send in your strings or any set of strings he will give you 5 bucks off. 

Try this link:
www.prostring.com


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

I doubt if Hoyt even makes thier own strings and cables,they are probably made by someone else to Hoyts specs.


----------

